# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  شروع از صفر برای 92

## mahsa92

سلام دوستان

----------


## doctorg

بهتر نیست بیشتر وقت رو تخصصی بزاری 
اوردن این درصد سخت نیست میشه اورد

----------


## kourosh35

به نظر من توی هر درس مباحثی که راحتترن و بیشتر خواندین شون انتخاب کنید و روی همون مباحث با حل تست تسلط پیدا کنید.

----------


## mahsa92

کاش میگفتید کدوم مباحث رو بخونم بهتره
کاری به بودجه بندی ندارم بر اساس تجربه میخوام بدونم کدوم مبحث اسون تر و نمره بیار تره :Y (502):

----------


## kourosh35

به نظر من این مباحث رو بخونید:
ادبیات: معنی لغات(3 تست) + املا (2 تست) + تاریخ ادبیات(3 تست).
عربی:ترجمه و تعریب(7 تست) + قوائد درس 6و7 عربی 3 (2 تست).
دین و رندگی:10 درس دین و زندگی پیش (7 تست).
زبان:لغات کلیه دروس سال سوم و پیش (6 تست).
زمین شناسی:فصل 1تا 4 سال سوم + فصل1تا 6 پیش( حدود 9 تست).
ریاضی: آمار (2 تست)+ ترکیبیات و احتمال(3 تست).
زیست:فصل3،5،7،8 سال دوم ( 5 تست) + فصل 1 تا 4 سال سوم ( 5تست) +3 فصل آخر پیش(5 تست).
فیریک: کل فصل های پیش 2 ( 6 تست).
شیمی: فصل 1،2،3،5 سال دوم(8 تست)+الکترو شیمی پیش (3 تست).

----------


## آیناز

سلام اجی مهسا 
آجی الان ب این فکر نکنیا ک ای کاش میخوندم حالا چی میشه چرا نخوندم و از این حرفا چون گذشته هیچ راهیم نداره ک برگردیم و این فرصت باقیموندم ک باارزشتر از اونی فکرشو بکنی هستش از دس میدیم 
الان 15روز مونده فقط بخون توکل  کن ب خدا  اون درسایی ک ضریبش زیاده مثلا زیست دینی شیمی خیلی مهمه 
اگه داروسازی بخوای زمین مهمه 
واسه پزشکی مثلا زمین ضریبش صفره ولی تو رتبه تاثیر داره 
مباحثی ک مهمه رو بخون اونایی رو ک میتونی تو این مدت یادشون بگیری 

کتاب زر اختصاصی یا گاج ک سوالای کنکور چن سال اخیر داره رو بزن خیلی بهت کمک میکنه هم داخل کشو هم خارج کشور ب رتبه فک نکن چون همین وقتیم ک داریم میگذره فقط ب خوندن فک کن و توکل ب خدا رتبت خوب میشه خدا بزرگه خودش هوامونو داره یادت نره 
مطمئن باش میتونی شکی نداشته باش امیدوار باش  ب چیزای منفی ک الان بخونم فایده داره یا ن اصلا فک نکن میشه تو بخون  تو این مدت  مطمئن باش درس میشه ب امید موفیت هممون

----------


## mahsa92

> سلام اجی مهسا 
> آجی الان ب این فکر نکنیا ک ای کاش میخوندم حالا چی میشه چرا نخوندم و از این حرفا چون گذشته هیچ راهیم نداره ک برگردیم و این فرصت باقیموندم ک باارزشتر از اونی فکرشو بکنی هستش از دس میدیم 
> الان 15روز مونده فقط بخون توکل  کن ب خدا  اون درسایی ک ضریبش زیاده مثلا زیست دینی شیمی خیلی مهمه 
> اگه داروسازی بخوای زمین مهمه 
> واسه پزشکی مثلا زمین ضریبش صفره ولی تو رتبه تاثیر داره 
> مباحثی ک مهمه رو بخون اونایی رو ک میتونی تو این مدت یادشون بگیری 
> 
> کتاب زر اختصاصی یا گاج ک سوالای کنکور چن سال اخیر داره رو بزن خیلی بهت کمک میکنه هم داخل کشو هم خارج کشور ب رتبه فک نکن چون همین وقتیم ک داریم میگذره فقط ب خوندن فک کن و توکل ب خدا رتبت خوب میشه خدا بزرگه خودش هوامونو داره یادت نره 
> مطمئن باش میتونی شکی نداشته باش امیدوار باش  ب چیزای منفی ک الان بخونم فایده داره یا ن اصلا فک نکن میشه تو بخون  تو این مدت  مطمئن باش درس میشه ب امید موفیت هممون


سلام عزیزم خیلی خیلی خیلی ممنونم ازت گلم

----------


## mahsa92

> به نظر من این مباحث رو بخونید:
> ادبیات: معنی لغات(3 تست) + املا (2 تست) + تاریخ ادبیات(3 تست).
> عربی:ترجمه و تعریب(7 تست) + قوائد درس 6و7 عربی 3 (2 تست).
> دین و رندگی:10 درس دین و زندگی پیش (7 تست).
> زبان:لغات کلیه دروس سال سوم و پیش (6 تست).
> زمین شناسی:فصل 1تا 4 سال سوم + فصل1تا 6 پیش( حدود 9 تست).
> ریاضی: آمار (2 تست)+ ترکیبیات و احتمال(3 تست).
> زیست:فصل3،5،7،8 سال دوم ( 5 تست) + فصل 1 تا 4 سال سوم ( 5تست) +3 فصل آخر پیش(5 تست).
> فیریک: کل فصل های پیش 2 ( 6 تست).
> شیمی: فصل 1،2،3،5 سال دوم(8 تست)+الکترو شیمی پیش (3 تست).



واقعا از شما ممنونم به خاطر توجهی که به پستم کردید و وقتگذاشتید برای جواب
ادبیات اینایی که گفتین املا خیلی سخته برام بجاش قرابتمو قوی میکنم
زمین شناسی چیکار کنم بالای40 بزنم؟با اینایی که شما گفتید میشه 30 و خورده ای

----------


## Johny

والا به نظر من شیمی اینا رو بخون ، که راحته ، شیمی 2 فصول 1و2و3و5 شیمی 3 فصل 2 شیمی پیش فصل 1و2و4
اگرم استوکیومتری بلدی که چه بهتر (اگر نیستی ولش کن چرا که باید کل واکنش هارو حفظ باشی)

موفق باشید.

----------


## kourosh35

> زمین شناسی چیکار کنم بالای40 بزنم؟با اینایی که شما گفتید میشه 30 و خورده ای


سلام 
به نظر من زمین شناسی در این حدود کافیه.
در سال 91 فقط *0/65 درصد* شرکت کنندگان به* 30 تا 40 درصد* سوالای زمین شناسی جواب دادن.
به جای اون زیست رو بیشتر بخونید چون ضریب بالاتری داره و هم دیگران بیشتر به سوالات زیست جواب میدن.

----------


## mahsa92

اخه هدف من اینه حتی اگه زیست و 10% بزنم باید زمین شناسیم بالای 40باشه بنا به دانشگاهی که میخوام برم

----------


## kourosh35

> اخه هدف من اینه حتی اگه زیست و 10% بزنم باید زمین شناسیم بالای 40باشه بنا به دانشگاهی که میخوام برم


به هر حال اگر می خواهید زمین شناسی رو بالای 40 درصد بزنید،این مباحث رو بخونید:
فصل 2،3،4 های زمین شناسی سال سوم (3 تست).
فصل های 6 و 7 زمین شناسی سال سوم (4 تست).
فصل 1 تا 7 های علوم زمین پیش (7 تست).
فصل 12 علوم زمین پیش (1 تست).
اگر وقت اضافه هم داشتید می تونید فصل 5 سال سوم(3 تست) و فصل 11 پیش ( 2 تست) رو هم بخونید.
در ضمن از این خلاصه درس هم می تونید استفاده کنید:  
خلاصه درس زمین شناسی کنکور (قلم چی).

----------


## mahsa92

ممنونم ازتتون اقا کورش فوق العاده ممنون

----------


## divaresangi

ادبیات رو در یک ساعت میشه32درصد زد من خودم تو20دیقه  قرابت توضیح واسه هرکس دادم32درصد همیشه میزنه و خودم هم تو4ازمون به میانه80رسیدم و5بار تو قلمچی90زدم و3بار100........وهمچنین ارایه ها رو..........واسه زیست به نظر من مباحثی رو بخون که ترکیبی نمیادد سوالها که باید عرض کنم به ندرت یافت میشه.ریاضی هم تابع و احتمال و امار بخون........یادم نره من تاحالا فقط به 2قرابت اشتباه پاسخ دادم_کل این یک سال_

----------


## Azi

سلام ببخشيد من قرابت يكم مشكل دارم
 قرابت تخته سياه هم كامل خوندم!
ميشه شما يكم راهنمايي كنين...
ممنون ميشم

----------


## elninio

چند مبحث از زمین که میشه تو این چن روز خوند و نتیجه گرفت معرفی کنید
مباحث اسون و نمره بیار
 و بگین از فصلایی که گفتین حدودا چن تا سوال میاد
ممنون

----------


## divaresangi

باور کن کل اینکه خودم مرتب قرابت کار کنم2بار بوده اصلا هم وقتی واسه قرابت نذاشتم ولی هرچی کار کردم تو قلمچی بوده

----------


## mahsa92

منم قرابتم خوب میزنم مشکلی ندارم ارایه ها هم کار میکنم به چهل میرسم ان شالله

----------


## Nurse Mohsen

به شوماخر میگن رمز موفقيتت چيه ميگه جايی كه همه ترمز می كنن من گاز ميدم‏!الان همه ترمز كردن پس موقه ی گاز دادنه ه ه ه ه

----------


## mahsa92

دقیقا همینطوره من با هرکدوم از دوستام حرف زدم همشون بریدن
میخوان بمونن.پس الانم میشه معجزه کرد در صورتی که دستت توی دستای خدا باشه

----------

